# Can't Add Friends :(



## spamurai (Sep 8, 2013)

Tried to add some people to my friend list today for some trades, but it won't let me add anyone...

I havent exceeded the max number and after thinking for a while, it pops up with "Communication Error, Please visit, support.nintendo.com" after entering a friend code...

I have people showing online though...

No maintenance is scheduled.
I've tried rebooting the 3DS and I've tried two different internet connections, still nothing.
I tested my bro's 3DS and it adds friends fine :/

What the hell is going on?

- - - Post Merge - - -

So, I'm not sure if this is coincident or not, but I've tested a few peoples friend codes randomly and it's seemed to have added them fine... It just will not add SamKing's code.

Can someone please add me and post here so I can add back and see if it works? Thanks.


----------



## rubyy (Sep 8, 2013)

Something similar is happening with me, I need to add this person but apparently I'm "offline" Dx

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm online now but it won't add them, it's saying the same thing as yours Dx


----------



## spamurai (Sep 8, 2013)

I've added 3 other random people (on this forum) to test it and it's added them fine.

Can you add me please? Just to test, you can delete it later.

**updated**
I asked SamKing to delete my FC and for me to try add them first... They did that, I added their FC and now when they try to add mine, they're getting and error :/


----------



## rubyy (Sep 8, 2013)

I already got you c:


----------



## spamurai (Sep 8, 2013)

Rubyy said:


> I already got you c:



Ohhh yeh xD

I just turned my 3DS off and on and now it won't even go online -_-

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rubyy said:


> I'm online now but it won't add them, it's saying the same thing as yours Dx



Ohhh 0_o maybe it's a universal thing then and just being temperamental..


----------



## kassie (Sep 8, 2013)

spamurai said:


> Ohhh yeh xD
> 
> I just turned my 3DS off and on and now it won't even go online -_-
> 
> ...



Ruby, it said you've added me. o: When I tried adding people though, the thing loaded for about 5 minutes or so before it allowed me to add. ;_;


----------



## spamurai (Sep 8, 2013)

thelegendofalese said:


> Ruby, it said you've added me. o: When I tried adding people though, the thing loaded for about 5 minutes or so before it allowed me to add. ;_;



That's what happens for me... loads for ages, only to pop up with error -_- getting annoying :/

Some people I can add friend codes of, others I can't.
It seems if I'm the first to add the FC, it goes through and the second person gets the error, but If they add me first, I get the error...


----------



## rubyy (Sep 8, 2013)

thelegendofalese said:


> Ruby, it said you've added me. o: When I tried adding people though, the thing loaded for about 5 minutes or so before it allowed me to add. ;_;





Does it?o:


----------



## kassie (Sep 8, 2013)

Rubyy said:


> Does it?o:



Mhm  But you're not showing up as online.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 8, 2013)

thelegendofalese said:


> Mhm  But you're not showing up as online.



My 3DS has been sat connected to the internet for 30mins and still hasn't gone online :/


----------



## MrAnimorie (Sep 8, 2013)

Hmm, Nintendo seems like it's being a butt this morning. You're not the only one having this problem.


----------



## Joey (Sep 8, 2013)

Also when I try to turn on my Best Friend chat on NL is loads for ages and then goes online and then off again.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 8, 2013)

Joey said:


> Also when I try to turn on my Best Friend chat on NL is loads for ages and then goes online and then off again.



Oh really?
My 3DS has been sitting there for an hour and only just gone online.. I still can't add people though :/


----------

